

China, Japan, Korea: Do they all look the same, or are they very distinct? - bane
http://alllooksame.com/

======
digisocialnet
wow, that's ignorant

~~~
anigbrowl
Why do you say so? This is a perennial argument among people who are from
those countries, and as far as I can tell the website owner is Asian-American
and aims to explore this issue.

I'm quite curious but don't really feel like signing up to yet another mailing
list just to measure my acuity at ethnic identification.

~~~
bane
You don't have to provide an email address.

It's actually designed to challenge various racial stereotypes among East
Asian populations.

